# Erling Charles Olsen



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2008)

As a follow-up to this thread (I've been researching this off-and-on for around a year and a half), I finally came up with a little bit of information on 



> Erling Charles Olsen (1896-1966) was a Christian layman - a businessman in New York, New York - who had a Sunday morning devotional program called the “Bible Hour” on New York radio (covering most of the East Coast) from 1934 until at least 1960. His radio talks on the Book of Psalms lasted from February, 1934 until November, 1938.



Source


----------

